# Lucy (pure white) lost in Tigart, Oregon



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi All -- there's an APB out for a missing pure white fancy pigeon in Tigard, OR. 
Last seen flying away with hawk in pursuit.   
As far as they know, the hawk did not hit her so she has a good chance to survive but was scared off and may not want to try to go home. As the note also stated she was a "fancy", knowing home may not be easy for little Lucy.

Lucy's been posted to a couple of Lost pet bulletin boards, so I thought I'd do the same here. She was reported to 911 and I picked her up from there.
Please contact me or post back to here if you should see her.
She belongs with an elementary school so I'm sure there are a lot of sad children that would love to have her back. She sounds like a lovely pigeon. 

Here's the specs on Lucy

The following are the description:

She is solid white, pink beak, black eyes, light weight, very much people friendly
She does not have a band
She belongs to a pigeon coop, a project based in an elementary school in Tigard, OR

As yet, we do not have a picture of her, but hopefully soon. If so, I'll post it here.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeon Coop needs to contact the Avian Medical Center in Lake Oswego...503-635-5672, in the event she is brought to them. It's not very far away from Tigard. A lost add in the Oregonian would be good too and it's free.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks, Charis. I forwarded that bit of info on to the coop leader.


----------

